# DOND Huffman/Zephyr Singleflex



## sm2501 (Dec 20, 2022)

DOND Huffman built Zephyr badged Singleflex. The frame has a repair at the seat tube/bottom bracket area. Some original paint that looks like it's been enhanced. Obviously wrong wheels and cranks. Good straight tank. $100 shipping for the bike minus the wheels, $195 shipping with the wheels. I am not sure of the rack legs are original.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 20, 2022)

400


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 20, 2022)

Thanks for the the start, but no deal.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 21, 2022)

What is the fork date code Scott?  $500


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 21, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> What is the fork date code Scott?  $500



Dated 39


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 21, 2022)

Thanks for the offer Brant, but no deal.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 21, 2022)

900


----------



## sm2501 (Dec 21, 2022)

Getting closer, but no deal.


----------



## nauticalwheeler3@hotmail. (Dec 24, 2022)

1,000


----------

